# Looking for Custom made stands!



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I'm in need of custom stands, I have an edsal stand now for my 10 G tanks, but I want to find a tubular style for 10G and 20G long tanks.

The only problem is I need 3 tier stands, not the two tiers that big als carries.

If anyone knows where I can get these or have them made please let me know! Id prefer someone who can make them with something that won't rust. But if not possible, it isn't a deal breaker.

Thanks!


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Came across this on kijiji

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessories/city-of-toronto/custom-aquarium-tank-stands/1355656926


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand*

not sure if this is the same stand maker or not but a few years ago , there was a guy who made stands on kijjii and the forums , he would do amazing work 
but once in a while he would take your entire deposit and screw off , if u do contact this person please make sure u use your best gut feeling and if he has a shop and u actually have an address to his shop would be ideal &#8230;
cheers


----------

